# Best possible wood for skids on table saw crosscut sled and more



## TDog77

I got the planer, jointer, new table saw all set up this week and my first small build needs to be a crosscut sled for my next few builds and I would like to know one or two suggestions for the best possible wood for the skids and for the main platform. I should mention that I have three sticks of mahogany that has been there about 2 years so it is fairly stable for my environment but honestly I was thinking of using it to face the jaws of my vises on my next project.


----------



## KenBry

MDF. Go buy a 4'x8' sheet of 3/4" thick MDF. You will use it to build jigs, crosscut sleds, and any number of things. Best thing a new woodworker can make are the jigs to build ne other things


----------



## TDog77

MDF for all parts?


----------



## Sawkerf

MDF would probably be ok for the bed, but I would use something harder for the skids. Maple would be good or strips of a plastic cutting board.


----------



## Rick Dennington

NO…....the MDF is used only for the base of the sled…..Use any hardwoods like oak, maple, etc. for the runners…......You can also get 3/8×3/4" metal runners at amy woodworking store…..they all carry it….expensive, though….....I'd just as soon use hardwoods, and save that $$$ for something else…..


----------



## Rick Dennington

Sorry Sawkerf…..........I think we were posting at the same time…..two good answers, though…lol.


----------



## TDog77

I know I will be using MDF a lot for jigs etc.. but say I wanted to go a little more classy in looks what could I use for the base? I saw wood whisperer use a plywood but I don't know where to get the super duty stuff he was using and I don't think my local orange big box is going to cut it. Do you think my mahogany would be ok for the front and rear fence?


----------



## NiteWalker

MDF would work fine for the base; for a more permanent sled I'd use baltic birch plywood.
For the runners, wood runners will eventually need replacing. I like UHMW for low cost, or for higher cost, but will probably last a lifetime, incra runners. IMHO they have the best adjustment mechanism for fitting the slots. You tighten or loosen a screw from the top and a wedge inside the runner expands or contracts the wall of the runner for a perfect fit.

I have uhmw runners on my sled that are slightly undersized and shim them towards the blade for a snug fit.

You can get baltic birch plywood at pretty much any ww supplier. I get mine from rockler since there's always a free shipping code floating around.


----------



## BillWhite

UHMW "plastic". Put 'em on and forget it. No swelling/movement. Get to work.
Bill


----------



## TDog77

UHMW..?


----------



## TDog77

Ah, Ultra High Molecular Weight plastic. Does it hold screws pretty well?


----------



## MrRon

I would use a 1/2" Baltic Birch for the sled and a hardwood for the runners. Teak would be great because of it's oily content, but Red Oak would work and it's readily available.


----------



## nwbusa

UHMW gets my vote. Lee Valley sells them for something like 5 bucks each. It's what I use and they work well.


----------



## YNC

I agree with nwbusa - UHMW is the best. Or just go to a site like Rockler/Woodcraft and buy runners - that's actually what I do.


----------



## Loren

You can get plastic runners from various suppliers as mentioned.

Oily, dense hardwoods work well too. Depending on the length
you need, you can get a b or c-grade guitar fretboard blank on ebay 
for a few dollars, cut it into strips and use that.


----------



## TDog77

I like the idea of 1/2 inch birch for the extra depth of cut but is it stable enough over the long term compared to 3/4? I am heading up to Woodcraft tomorrow and they have a whole load of baltic birch, plastic etc. The mental problem that I am having with the pre built runners is no fixed reference point.


----------



## bubbyboy

There is a good video here http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com that shows a build of a sled it sounds like it might be what your looking for as far as info goes. Good luck, Ron


----------



## dbhost

If you are talking about the rails, then something tight grained, and super stable like Maple would be just about best, however, UHMW plastic would slide better…


----------



## Loren

1/2" is fine and it's a third lighter than 3/4". You notice the
weight flipping the jig on and off the saw.

If I were making a cutoff box these days I'd use 1/2" veneer
core ply with several retangular holes to reduce weight or
1/4" phenolic which is very stiff but not cheap.


----------

